# Rust season is soon approaching.  Dehumidifier suggestions.



## Perry (Sep 10, 2022)

Up late looking at dehumidifiers.

Princess auto has a Dandy 50 pint on sale.  (Sale ends tomorrow.  Sept11/2022)    $199.



			https://www.princessauto.com/en/refurbished-50-pint-dehumidifier-with-pump/product/PA0008960445
		


also noted they have an upcoming Dandy 40 pint for $170 Starting Sept12/2022.

These units are refurbished.  



			https://www.princessauto.com/en/refurbished-40-pint-dehumidifier/product/PA0009090721
		


Prices look pretty good when you compare them to the regular Home Depot price.


Canadian Tire has a Noma 42 pint on sale for $249.00 (25 % off the regular $349.99) until September 14.2022





__





						General PDP Template
					






					www.canadiantire.ca
				




Looks to be a smaller version of the same unit @Chicken lights  posted in this thread.  https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/rust-is-the-enemy.3607/page-2



This unit will be used in my 625 SqFt garage.      Any thoughts on these units?  Comments?  

Cheers, Perry


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 10, 2022)

I’d say either option will work fine for you. If you have a floor drain no need to spend on the auto drain, just drill the bucket to accept a drain hose.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 10, 2022)

I have a 35pint CTire Noma that has done an awesome job in my barn all summer.

We also have a 40pint DLonge in the basement that works well. It drains into the gravel under the concrete via a tube.

And a 35 pint ForLiving in my basement shop that seems to work fairly well too. It fills a 5 gallon pail once a week or so.

Lastly, I have a Garrison 20 pint that sucks. It worked ok for a month or so and then turned into a freeloader that eats electricity and removes virtually no water.

The best one is clearly the 35 pint Nona. The calibration is perfect as compared to a humidity gauge. And the water removal rate is excellent. I use a double 5 gal pail system on it. One pail dumps to the second pail when full. One pail will overflow in 24 hours sometimes, but I've never filled both. I dump the pails before I lock up the shop up for the night.

You might want to read the thread "Rust is the Enemy" on this forum. Lots of good stuff written there by myself and others.

Thread 'Rust is the Enemy' https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/rust-is-the-enemy.3607/


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 10, 2022)

They go for next to nothing on auctions. Get the cheapest one. I am sure it will work fine. Can go for brand name as well. Even a new one.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 10, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> They go for next to nothing on auctions. Get the cheapest one. I am sure it will work fine. Can go for brand name as well. Even a new one.



I don't agree with that Tom. You live in Calgary.

In southern Ontario you don't cheap out with a Dehumidifier you got at an auction. You buy a good brand and you get a good backup too. If you can get one on sale that's great. But you can't imagine what the ArmPitt of Canada can do to your tools in one night let alone a week.

Edit - Oops, @Perry is out west. Dehumidifiers are not essential gear. I take back what I said above. An auction unit is prolly just fine.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 10, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I don't agree with that Tom. You live in Calgary.
> 
> In southern Ontario you don't cheap out with a Dehumidifier you got at an auction. You buy a good brand and you get a good backup too. If you can get one on sale that's great. But you can't imagine what the ArmPitt of Canada can do to your tools in one night let alone a week.
> 
> Edit - Oops, @Perry is out west. Dehumidifiers are not essential gear. I take back what I said above. An auction unit is prolly just fine.



Well, in Calgary you can get new ones, in box, for next to nothing. Brand name as well. Not sure about Ontario - maybe they go for more $$$ on auctions there. Its not cheap out when you can get exactly same thing for 1/4 of the store price or less.


----------



## Perry (Sep 10, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Edit - Oops, @Perry is out west. Dehumidifiers are not essential gear. I take back what I said above. An auction unit is prolly just fine.



That's correct.  I'm in Calgary.   

Recently I've been taping and mudding drywall in the garage.  The first couple of days was going pretty fast.  Then I noticed the mud was taking longer to dry and the humidity in the garage was increasing.  There is next to no circulation of air in the garage.   The temperatures have been dropping and I have been keeping the doors closed to keep in the heat.  

This got me thinking to last winter when I was doing the electrical and just starting to insulate.  The humidity was freezing up on the interior walls.     With the plans of moving equipment from the basement to the garage.  I want to be ready.  




Tom Kitta said:


> They go for next to nothing on auctions. Get the cheapest one. I am sure it will work fine. Can go for brand name as well. Even a new one.


You know how that works, if your looking for one you can never find one.   I did check Kijiji.  There are a few, but they are asking almost new pricing.




Susquatch said:


> I have a 35pint CTire Noma that has done an awesome job in my barn all summer.



I'm going to head down to Canadian tire now and grab the Noma unit.    (2 year warranty)

Of course a few photos ....


----------



## Perry (Sep 10, 2022)

Well waiting at Canadian Tire for the clerk to locate the "1 unit left in stock" I noticed they have the  Noma 50 pint on sale for $229.00 (35 % off the regular $379.99) until September 14.2022





__





						General PDP Template
					






					www.canadiantire.ca
				




Physically the same size of unit but more capacity at 20 dollars cheaper.   The interesting thing is when I was comparing the information on the boxes the 42 pint states a one year warranty.  The 50 pint has a 2 year warranty. 

I just got home and checked.  On the Canadian Tire web site they show both as having a 2 year warranty.    I can already see the customer service agent telling me I'm one day over the one year warranty....lol.

So I now have a 50 pint unit Noma unit.  Will be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## calgaryguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I don't agree with that Tom. You live in Calgary.
> 
> In southern Ontario you don't cheap out with a Dehumidifier you got at an auction. You buy a good brand and you get a good backup too. If you can get one on sale that's great. But you can't imagine what the ArmPitt of Canada can do to your tools in one night let alone a week.
> 
> Edit - Oops, @Perry is out west. Dehumidifiers are not essential gear. I take back what I said above. An auction unit is prolly just fine.


It still sucks when the missus pulls into the heated 'shop' with a car/truck that has 30#'s of snow'/slush stuck to the bottom of it that quickly turns into a giant puddle and raises the humidity to 80-90% in under an hour. 

Summer/fall/spring here is really no big deal for humidity for sure, but the big snow dumps we get followed by mild temps in the 'winter' wreaks havoc on machined surfaces.


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 11, 2022)

calgaryguy said:


> pulls into the heated 'shop' with a car/truck that has 30#'s of snow'/slush


And along with that humidity, it lowers the temperature to close to the dew point, just by the thermal mass of the car...  lots of fun!

I remember once considering putting my car in the garage, about 30 years ago....


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 11, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> And along with that humidity, it lowers the temperature to close to the dew point, just by the thermal mass of the car...  lots of fun!
> 
> I remember once considering putting my car in the garage, about 30 years ago....


Blasphemy!   Cars _*don't*_ belong in garages.


----------



## calgaryguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> And along with that humidity, it lowers the temperature to close to the dew point, just by the thermal mass of the car...  lots of fun!
> 
> I remember once considering putting my car in the garage, about 30 years ago....


I have a deal with my VERY understanding and tolerant missus: I can do what I want with the shop/garage space and spend reasonable amounts on my 'pursuits' as long as she gets to park her vehicle inside in the winter. Its a pretty fair trade IMO.


----------

